# How often does your dog poop?



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

If you have more than one dog, please choose the average.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You didn't have an average so I thought I'd post...

-Teddie only goes once, but he only eats once a day.

-Buster, Duncan and Britches go probably 3-4 times a day. 

-Mahalo goes about twice.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ripley goes once per day usually, Frosty and Shiner go twice.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Both go twice a day.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

About 2 to 3 times a day for my canine


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Usually 1-2 times a day, on rare occassions three times a day. But mostly twice a day, about an hour after chowtime.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

2x for all 3 for sure....sometimes 3x if we are up late


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac'n'Roe both typically go twice daily.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I wasn't sure what to average

Some go once a day

Some go twice a day (usually in the morning and night but sometimes afternoon/evening)

Sometimes some go every other day


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I have one that goes on average 4-5 times a day and one that goes on average 3-4 times a day. Drives me nuts!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow! A poop poll.

I can barely keep track of my OWN frequency.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, one of the great benefits (for the owner) of dogs on a raw diet, especially when having multiple dogs;
Each goes only once immediately after being fed (1x daily) and even that is minimal. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

all mine go twice aday but I only know that because I have two that have to be taken out on leash to go...................lol


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

Generally twice a day, right after her meals. But on days she goes to daycare, she poops as soon as we get home (which is before dinner).


----------

